#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: ΖΟΕ ή οικισμός προ του '23;

## koulosb

Συναδελφοι θελω τα φωτα σας παρακαλω....

Εχω οικοπεδο σε περιοχη οπου υπηρχε οικισμος προ του 23' και μετα εγινε ΖΟΕ.
Μου ειπαν στην πολεοδομια οτι δεν ξερουν ποιο απο τα δυο καθεστωτα υπερισχυει.
Μηπως ξερετε τι γινετε σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις και αν υπαρχει ΠΔ ή νομος που να οριζει απο ποιο σχεδιο θα παρω αρτιοτητα και οικοδομησιμοτητα?

Στο ΦΕΚ της ΖΟΕ αναφαιρει οτι εξαιρουνται οι οικισμοι <2000 αλλα δεν λεει τιποτα για τους προ 23'.
Ο ιδιοκτητης εκτισε το 1990 με τους κανονες του προ 23' και το 1999 εγινε η ΖΟΕ.

----------

